# exo terra PT-2629 Cabinet



## philofbof (Jun 13, 2008)

Does any one know where I can get a Black Exo Terra Terrarium Cabinet code PT-2629?

Thank you....


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

US ;/ i think I've seen well stocked German shop over the web but not sure if they had those. 

Will be nice to see those around


----------



## jinxace1 (Jul 16, 2008)

not avaliable in uk exo hasent any plans on releasing them either just the beech ones which will be out in few weeks.


----------

